# Charleston catalog party! [Status: closed



## Mary (May 15, 2020)

*Current Status: closed
turnip exchange queue:*​

Hello all! Between my two towns, I have collected a fair amount of orderable items, but am missing a lot of the colors/variations! So, I decided to turn my second town into a catalog party! There are a bunch of misc. orderable furniture/rug items on the ground, and I'll be letting people come catalog *as many as they want for free*!

All I ask is that you please bring *whatever extra orderable furniture/rugs/wallpaper/flooring/clothes *you can, and add them to the pile so that others can catalog them!

*Rules/guidelines:*​
*Please do:*

Catalog as many items as you'd like by picking them up and putting them down!
Bring extra *orderable furniture/rugs/wallpaper/flooring/clothes *and leave them for others to catalog!
Be *kind and courteous!*
*Please don't:*

leave *unorderable* items, trash. Currently, I only am set up to catalog *orderable furniture/rugs/wallpaper/flooring/clothes.*
*take any items home!* I want everyone to be able to catalog as many different items and colors as possible.
Ask for specific items. I want as many people to be able come as possible to catalog, so I won't have time to dig through the items to find a specific one.

This will close/open to allow me to reorganize, remove duplicates, and do other things. The status will be posted in the title and at the top of this post.


----------



## Zadakine (May 15, 2020)

Hello! Can i come over to catalogue as much as possible?


----------



## Mary (May 15, 2020)

Zadakine said:


> Hello! Can i come over to catalogue as much as possible?


Of course! This queue is posted, it's the link at the very top!


----------



## Zadakine (May 15, 2020)

Mary said:


> Of course! This queue is posted, it's the link at the very top!


Thanks! Im number 6 now


----------



## Mary (May 15, 2020)

Locking the queue for now, will close up after the rest of the people in it get to finish. Ya girl gotta go get dinner 
Thanks to everyone who has visited so far! Will probably open up again later this evening.


----------



## Mary (May 15, 2020)

We are open again for more cataloging! This went super well the first time, and we now have a bunch of items in multiple colors/styles! I'm excited to host again and grow the catalogue pile some more!

If you want to come, the link to the queue is posted above! Grab some of your unwanted orderables and come visit!


----------



## Candy83 (May 16, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Mary (May 16, 2020)

Candy83 said:


> May I come?


of course! The link to the queue is on the first post, look forward to having you!


----------



## Olivetopia13 (May 16, 2020)

in the queue now! is there a good number of things to bring for others?  i have about 19 i can add


----------



## Mary (May 16, 2020)

Olivetopia13 said:


> in the queue now! is there a good number of things to bring for others?  i have about 19 i can add


That's perfect! Honestly there's no requirement for number of items, but each one is appreciated and more is always better!! I don't want anyone to feel like they have to go buy stuff, but if you have some cluttering your storage!


----------



## Mary (May 16, 2020)

Closing for tonight so I catch catch some z’s.

so I’d say this was a major hit! The queue was super long the whole time, people had a lot of fun, and I’ve accumulated a lot of stuff for people to catalog. Gonna organize it all and am planning to reopen tomorrow if time allows, and may include a clothing area when I open next!
Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Mary (May 16, 2020)

Reopened! There's now a small section of clothes as well! I may be semi afk at times, but i'll try to keep it open for a bit. The queue is posted above!


----------



## Mary (May 16, 2020)

Am afk but it’s open, just don’t want anyone to think I’m ignoring them!


----------



## Mary (May 17, 2020)

The queue is locked now, will close when these 15 or so finish up. As always, thank you all! We got a lot of cool new stuff today, and I've enjoyed doing this. I'll post again when we reopen, which will likely be tomorrow sometime unless something happens. 
Thanks again to all who came!


----------



## Mary (May 18, 2020)

Hey guys, hope everyone has had a great start to the week! We're open again for cataloging, and the queue is posted in the top post! Can't wait to see what you guys bring this time! We have lots of cool stuff in lots of colors!


----------



## CaveGirl (May 19, 2020)

I’d love to come over


----------



## amyahh (May 19, 2020)

ooo I would love to come over & drop off some clothing sets


----------



## Mary (May 19, 2020)

Locking the queue, will close after the next 25 (lawd) people come through! thanks again you guys, i've had the best time doing this!


----------



## Mil (May 19, 2020)

I would love to come!  How do I know what kind of things you need to add? Or should I just bring anything I have?


----------



## Mary (May 19, 2020)

Mil said:


> I would love to come!  How do I know what kind of things you need to add? Or should I just bring anything I have?


I actually locked the queue a few minutes ago, but will reopen it tomorrow most likely! Right now I haven't been keeping track of what's there and what is not, and everyone has just been bringing whatever extra orderables they have! I don't want anyone to feel like they have to go out and buy anything, having a variety of whatever stuff is great!


----------



## Mil (May 19, 2020)

Ah alright! I misunderstood the 'will close after the next 25'  Thanks for answering! I'll have a look if I find your thread tomorrow.


----------

